# Newest model (N-scale EP2 bipolar)



## kalvingp30fan (Jan 18, 2010)

Heres a N scale MILW EP2 biopolar I got a trainshow on Sunday, the thing ways a ton and has two motors, but one of them has overheated and some of the plastic in it has meleted and it does not turn at all, Its a pretty nice custom built model and its made out of brass and a Atlas mechanisim.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Forgive me, but....an N scale that weighs a ton???


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like they used two 6 wheel Plymouth diesel models for it so parts should be easy enough to find...it'll be sweet once you clean it up and get it running again.

Looks like Bachmann picked up the molds...http://www.internethobbies.com/bachmann-n-scale-trains---mdt-plymouth-locomotives.html


----------



## kalvingp30fan (Jan 18, 2010)

It weights alot more than a average N scale engine, it weights about the same as a Athrean GP9.


----------

